# Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

Also wie dem Tietel zu entnehmen suche ich ein richtig gutes Echolot für unsere heimischen Gewässer damit sind gemeint die Elbe und diverse Seen die max 20m tief sind.

Das Echo soll gleich eine GPS Ortung mit drin haben,das ist mir wichtig da ich bestimmte sachen abspeichern möchte.

Es sollte nicht so verdammt umständlich sein weil ich kein Bock habe noch ein Diplom abzulegen um das Ding zu bedienen

Preislich bin ich erstmal für alles offen.

das war ein Gedanke von mir wenn er Scheixxe ist sagt es mir bitte.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOWRANCE-HDS-5-GEN2-83-200-kHz-SONAR-FISHFINDER-ECHOLOT-KARTENPLOTTER-GPS-/180800851797?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2a18920f55

Habt ihr eine gute Empehlung für mich da.

Petri Heil wünscht Wutz#h


----------



## plun3 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Moin Wutz,

ich finde es immer besser zwei Geräte zu haben. Also ein gutes Echolot und ein gutes GPS. Das hat gleich mehrere Vorteile.
1. Meistens ist es günstiger, wenn du z.B. ein gutes Echolot für 300 oder 400 Euro + ein sehr gutes GPS für 300 kaufst.
2. Hast du weiterhin Navigationsmöglichkeiten, wenn mal ein Gerät ausfällt. 
3. Ein klassisches GPS (z.B. Garmin Oregon 450) kannst du auch im Alltag einsetzen. Das wird mit einem Echolot etwas schwierig . Ein GPS kannst du zum Beispiel als Navigation im Auto, dem Rad oder auch zu Fuß verwenden. Wenn du als Karte die Openstreetmap-Karten verwendest, hast du auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit eines kostenlosen Updates. Und Seekarten kannst du ebenfalls auf das Gerät spielen (auch eingescannte Karten kannst du als Overlay auf dem Gerät speichern, das habe ich im letzten Norwegen-Urlaub so gemacht).

An wie vielen Tagen im Jahr hast du denn die Möglichkeit das Echolot zu nutzen?

Schöne Grüße
plun3


----------



## ulf (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Hallo

Ich würde da Razors zustimmen. Manche Echolote lassen sich auch mit dem GPS-Gerät verbinden. Dann sollte man allerding darauf achten, daß das GPS-Gerät noch einen Seriellen Anschluß hat. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Moin Ihr beide 

Also das ist ja schon einmal interesant zu wissen das es besser ist 2 Geräte zu nutzen dachte das ein Echo mit eingebautem GPS die Oberklasse ist und mit Gold nicht aufzuwiegen ist dem ist wohl nicht so.|bigeyes

Ich habe noch ein Fish Mark 320 rumzuliegen sollte das als Echo sogar reichen|kopfkrat

Ein Gutes GPS Gerät würde ich mir dann wie empfohlen kaufen und gleichzeitig drauf achten das sie kompatiebel sind.


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Achso nutzen würde ich es in der nächsten Zeit eher nicht so oft da ich sehr beschäftigt bin aber es wird die Zeit kommen wo es sein Geld abarbeiten muss.


----------



## plun3 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Das Fish Mark 320 reicht auf jeden Fall. Das GPS muss auch nicht zwingend verbunden werden. Du kannst mit dem Handgerät ja einfach deine aktuelle Position als Waypoint abspeichern und fährst die Stelle später einfach wieder an. Anhand der Tracks siehst du auch, wie du gedriftet bist usw. Beim Biss kannst du die Funktion "Man over Board" antippen, dann wird sofort ein Waypoint erstellt und du kannst diese Stelle als "Fangstelle" für spätere Zeiten speichern.
Ach so, achte drauf, dass du die Openstreetmap-Karten am leichtesten auf ein Garmin GPS bekommst. Welches Gerät du da nehmen willst, ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde die Oregon und Dakota-Serie am besten, da ich die Bedienung mit Touchdisplay sehr gerne mag. Auf der Garmin-Homepage kannst du die unterschiedlichen Geräte miteinander vergleichen. Kaufen würde ich es dann bei Globetrotter, da die sich bei einem eventuellen Umtausch nicht anstellen, wenn das Gerät tatsächlich mal defekt sein sollte.

Gruß
plun3


----------



## WUTZ82 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Na super da habe ich ja jetzt richtig Geld gespart danke dir werde mich auf dieser Seite umschauen und mir das von dir empfohlene aussuchen.


----------



## xxxtside (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

das hds 5 ist schon eine sehr gute wahl - nutze ich selbst...

mir wäre es zu umständlich immer 2 geräte zu bedienen. 

beim hds 5 nen spot zu markieren ist ein doppelclick. 

man kann sich ja das anzeigen lassen was man möchte - splitscreen(karte + echo), nur echo oder nur karte... 

an den hausgewässern kennt man eh seine spots und meistens nutze ich nur das reine echo. 

und über die vorzüge von einem farbgerät gegenüber s/w brauchen wir sicherlich nicht sprechen.


----------



## Pike28 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Also, ich habe mir letzten Herbst ein Humminbird 798 HD SI Combo bei Schlageter gekauft.

Bin super zufrieden. 

Der einzige Nachteil dieser neuen Geräte ist der recht hohe Stromverbrauch. Ein geladener 7Ah Akku hält bei nur ca. 8 Stunden. Daher habe ich immer 2 dabei bzw. schließe das Gerät an die Bordelektronik an.

Gruß, pike


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Sagt mal ich gucke ja nun durch das netz weil ich diverse Sachen suche dabei bin ich jetz mal auf dieses Echo gestoßen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Humminbird-1...108?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item46002deb6c

Was macht das bitteschön kann es mir den Arsch abwischen oder was.;+

Sicherlich hat es 180 Grad Sichtwinkel aber deswegen so teuer was hat dieser große Sichtwinkel für einen Vorteil sehe ich damit besser und mehr???#h


----------



## schrauber78 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Für deine Zwecke (ich nehme an die Elbe und heimische Seen) sollte eigentlich ein x125 völig ausreichend sein.
GPS ist durch die Stellenerkennung durch das bloße Auge völlig unnütz, solange man sich nicht irgendwo auf der Nord-/ Ostsee oder auf einem See befindet, an dem man sich nicht an Landmarken orientieren kann.


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Richtig was du sagst ich werde es ausschlißlich in der Elbe nutzen.

Aber ich habe ein ziemlich großes Jagdgebiet wo ich mir denke GPS wäre schon hilfreich ob num im Echo oder ein einzelnes Gerät viele Buhnen entfallen mir einfach und mach große Löcher habe ich jetzt schon nicht wieder gefunden mir so einer Hilfe würde mir das nicht passieren.


----------



## schrauber78 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> ...viele Buhnen entfallen mir einfach und mach große Löcher habe ich jetzt schon nicht wieder gefunden...



Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt... :#2:

Ich nutze auch ein extra GPS, da ich es auch für andere Zwecke einsetzte (Moutainbiken und Enduro fahren).


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt... :#2:
> 
> Ich nutze auch ein extra GPS, da ich es auch für andere Zwecke einsetzte (Moutainbiken und Enduro fahren).




Wo denkst du hin mein Freund ich trinke doch nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

muß man auf der Elbe unbedingt nen GPS Plotter haben |kopfkrat
ich hab auch ein aufn Boot, aber im Süßwasser hab ich den noch nie benutzt .... brauche ich zum Navigieren auf der Ostsee 
diskutier das doch sonst mal mit dem Echolotzentrum - da bekommst du top Empfehlung / Beratung und auch Geräte


----------



## WUTZ82 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Ein gutes Echolot für heimische Gewässer*

Ach nur ein kleines GPS das reicht mir doch um ein paar sachen zu speicher


----------

